# How to deal with unemployment



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

I've been unemployed for just over a year now. I have a degree, did well in school but good grades & work ethic means jack ***** to most employers. the people who partied, had many friends and coasted through university end up with decent jobs.

I had a few interviews but having SA screwed it up. I'm constantly being told to "network" but get ignored by almost everyone including former classmates, professors etc. the same people i attended class with (yes, i did used to talk to them)

the fact that Canada is in a recession makes it worse especially in ontario.

I'm really upset and depressed over this, I have literally nothing. I have reached out to people and programs & no progress


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

That sounds frustrating indeed.

Now you don't mean deal with unemployment as in coming to terms with it right?

I really think you can find a job, the jobs that are sales oriented are desperately trying to get people, many proclaim no experience necessary.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

I am in the same boat as you. I graduated with a B.S and good work experience but it doesnt seem to matter in todays world because everyone has a degree now, thanks to the economy going to crap. 

My advice is to just get a job in something that you can tolerate until you can find someting better. I have a job unrelated to my degree and making far less then I should be. The good news is that you can usually tweak a job to fit into your resume as valuable experience while you are searching. Or you might find a better job through meeting people at your temporary job Don't give up.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Is there anything entrepreneurial you could try? I know it's easier said than done, but when you can't find a boss, you can become your own.

Alternatively, what about temporary/contract agencies that specialize in the field you wish to get into? That's great exposure, too.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

unpossible said:


> I've been unemployed for just over a year now. I have a degree, did well in school but good grades & work ethic means jack ***** to most employers. t*he people who partied, had many friends and coasted through university end up with decent jobs.*
> 
> I had a few interviews but having SA screwed it up. I'm constantly being told to "network" but get ignored by almost everyone including former classmates, professors etc. the same people i attended class with (yes, i did used to talk to them)
> 
> ...


Yup. No one cares about how well you did in school.


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

The funny thing is, I actually do try to make an effort by calling people, connecting with others, asking for advice (i never ask for job hookups straight up because its rude/aggressive).

Volunteering is an excellent idea which will keep me busy. I'd love to start my own business and have a few ideas but its definitely not financially feasible.. I might end up going back to university for further education and spend more $$$


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

thank you for replies & suggestions everyone


----------



## rumbleroar (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in same boat, I have a degree and have been working a minimum wage, dead end job for almost a year. I've been trying to get another job but I struggle with interviews as well. What did you study?


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

Still unemployed.
I have applied to almost 200 jobs since exact same time last year. 4 failed interviews and over 60 email rejections. My self-esteem and motivation is going down the drain & my SA is getting worse.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

@unpossible

Those jobs were things you felt qualified for right?

Applying for 200 jobs is very commendable. I haven't applied for that many and some my job gaps I've had are out of sheer laziness because I probably didn't apply for enough.


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

HellCell said:


> @*unpossible*
> 
> Those jobs were things you felt qualified for right?
> 
> Applying for 200 jobs is very commendable. I haven't applied for that many and some my job gaps I've had are out of sheer laziness because I probably didn't apply for enough.


Absolutely, after about 80-ish applications, I had my CV/cover letter critiqued and edited by career centers, peers, professionals in the industry etc. you name it.

One thing is for sure though, no matter how much I prepare for a potential interview, it always goes bad.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Degree in business, with a few internships under my belt until about a year ago. I was unemployed since then. Tried everything until I finally got a job through a government placement program.

It was embarrassing and eye-opening at the same time. They pry into every detail of your job history, finances and medicals. This was because they essentially "subsidized" 50% of my pay for the first 3 months of my employment. My current employer had a huge incentive to hire me since they got paid back that percentage. (I do get my full wage though.)


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

unpossible said:


> Absolutely, after about 80-ish applications, I had my CV/cover letter critiqued and edited by career centers, peers, professionals in the industry etc. you name it.
> 
> One thing is for sure though, no matter how much I prepare for a potential interview, it always goes bad.


For the interview thing, just be yourself. As long as you presented all your abilities then great. It's all one can ask for.

Perhaps try looking into temp agencies or if you're desperate job corps if your luck still doesn't turn around.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

ThatQuietGirl02 said:


> I am in the same boat as you. I graduated with a B.S and good work experience but it doesnt seem to matter in todays world because everyone has a degree now, thanks to the economy going to crap.


I think twice as many people in Utah have degrees compared to the national average as well, makes it damn hard. They want 10 years of experience for everything and none are willing to hire without it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

200 jobs in one year is not very much. I applied to 200 in 2 months. And I was only doing it half-assed. Spending less than 10 hours a week on it.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

komorikun said:


> 200 jobs in one year is not very much. I applied to 200 in 2 months. And I was only doing it half-assed. Spending less than 10 hours a week on it.


Probably depends on the field.. I'm lucky to find even 5 around here in my field in a week.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

knightofdespair said:


> Probably depends on the field.. I'm lucky to find even 5 around here in my field in a week.


Are you in a smallish city? Very specialized field?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Are you in a smallish city? Very specialized field?


IT Security, most either want someone with 20 years of experience or they want to pay half the normal amount. It is pretty hard to find more than 5 open jobs that are worth applying for in a week.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> IT Security, most either want someone with 20 years of experience or they want to pay half the normal amount. It is pretty hard to find more than 5 open jobs that are *worth applying* for in a week.


Well that's cause of your entitled attitude. It is a privilege to have a job. KAPPA


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Well that's cause of your entitled attitude. It is a privilege to have a job. KAPPA


Its about maximizing the experience and education I've already gotten and building upon it, not letting it rot. It is a bald fact that the jobs I'm most experienced for would pay me at least double compared to any other general IT job, however finding the right match is hard because there isn't a lot of turnover, plus the only openings in my field are generally from medium to large businesses based locally that need to meet regulatory or industry accepted InfoSec requirements.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You might just have to settle for a crap job. That's just how life is.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

You really tried hard it seems, it just sucks when nobody approves.
Wish i could say the same but i hadnt applied for anything since my last job. SA takes the best from me, besides not having any valuable skills whatsoever.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

komorikun said:


> 200 jobs in one year is not very much. I applied to 200 in 2 months. And I was only doing it half-assed. Spending less than 10 hours a week on it.


This is the thing. I don't know whether I should just apply for any job I can find or find jobs that relate to my degree (French). My parents want me to do the latter and try and establish a career but I'm getting desperate (not because of money, but I hate not going to work) and am seriously considering applying for retail positions.


----------



## Venomwave (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm also in the same boat that you are in. I also have a degree and after that I had a one year stint at an online teaching company but I hated it with a passion. I quit my job, got another teaching job but got fired after only working for four months. Since then I have been unemployed for 8 months with no luck in finding a job. Due to not having any marketable skills and a worthless degree I decided to do some security courses hoping to work in security in the meantime until I find something better. At the moment I'm still battling to find any security work or even any other blue collar work. It doesn't help that I live in a city with no opportunities and in a country with 40% unemployment rate but I'm still hopeful of a positive outcome.


----------



## tortillachip (Dec 20, 2011)

Work for free to get experience. Then apply in a crap, isolated area where middle class people don't want to work and employers are desperate for people . That's how I got a graduate job. I was awful at interview. But they needed someone asap. NB. You may get depression in said isolated area. But at least you'll be getting work experience and money.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

god this thread is depressing me, life blows.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

I applied for 4 jobs in the last week. No responses whatsoever, nothing. There's even a website where they tell you if your resume has been read (then approved, etc.) and it's been 4 days and it doesn't mark them as read. They used to post phone numbers just a couple of years ago, but now everything is through websites/emails/online profiles. So I don't even have their phone numbers/addresses.

It really gets me down because it makes me feel useless after been unemployed for 7 months (I now it's not that long but I just graduated last year.) Tomorrow I'm going to go to a place where they're hiring people. I hope someone pays attention to me, because last time I left my resume 2 weeks ago, the secretary just said "oh, I'm sorry, but the administrator is not here, he'll probably call you back for a job interview, just leave your resume over there." And they never called me back. It's so depressing, specially when you look at normal people and most (if not all of them) have a job. It makes me feel so inferior. :frown2:


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. Graduated from college a year ago, but still working a low wage retail job. I find it vary hard to find job opportunities that would match my education and be a decent entry level job. It seems like everything out there requires years of work experience, and the jobs that don't turn out to be dead end, low wage, menial jobs that anyone with a high school diploma could get.

I do need to get a lot more serious about going out and searching for more opportunities though. Nothings ever going to happen unless I make it happen.



komorikun said:


> 200 jobs in one year is not very much. I applied to 200 in 2 months. And I was only doing it half-assed. Spending less than 10 hours a week on it.


It really depends on what type of jobs you're going for. Some jobs I've applied for had online questioners and requirements that would take 1-2 hours per application. Also, it's be very hard to send out that many job applications if you are tailoring your resume and cover letter, at least a little bit, to each individual job or company.


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

tortillachip said:


> Work for free to get experience. Then apply in a crap, isolated area where middle class people don't want to work and employers are desperate for people . That's how I got a graduate job. I was awful at interview. But they needed someone asap. NB. You may get depression in said isolated area. But at least you'll be getting work experience and money.


unfortunately, this strategy is not going to work. Nobody wants someone working for "free". Too much risk involved and no one is willing to give me a chance. I've applied to less populated regions and no luck. Only place left is Arctic.



CoffeeGuy said:


> I do need to get a lot more serious about going out and searching for more opportunities though. Nothings ever going to happen unless I make it happen.


Believe me, I try. Even with my SA, awkward personality and behavior, I make an effort. I call, email and meet people. I go to job fairs and events. I lost so much self-esteem and motivation since last 2 years. Now I understand why people commit suicide over unemployment.

Its killing me on the inside knowing where my peers are now and where I ended up. FML


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

CoffeeGuy said:


> I'm in the same boat. Graduated from college a year ago, but still working a low wage retail job. I find it vary hard to find job opportunities that would match my education and be a decent entry level job. * It seems like everything out there requires years of work experience, and the jobs that don't turn out to be dead end, low wage, menial jobs that anyone with a high school diploma could get. *
> 
> I do need to get a lot more serious about going out and searching for more opportunities though. Nothings ever going to happen unless I make it happen.


Even if the advert says "3 years of experience in blah blah required", apply for it. Of course, they would prefer someone with more experience but they have to take what they can get.



> It really depends on what type of jobs you're going for. Some jobs I've applied for had online questioners and requirements that would take 1-2 hours per application. Also, it's be very hard to send out that many job applications if you are tailoring your resume and cover letter, at least a little bit, to each individual job or company


If you are applying for jobs in many different fields then I guess you need to tailor your resume and cover letter. I was applying for jobs all in the same field. So I only tailored my cover letter slightly and sent out the same resume to all of them.

200 in 2 months is really not that much. That would amount to less than 5 applications per week day.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

5 apps per day is a lot, in my field there's about 1-3 new job ads every day.

God, i'm so fkin frustrated!!!!!!!

I've only been looking for jobs for a month, but I've managed to get to the last stage of interviews in 2 jobs. One wasn't for me at all, it was advertised as a tech job but was really a sales advisor position, like wtf. And the other one it's between me and one other applicant, I haven't heard anything from them in a week now. Really does seem like small potatoes but my anxiety and depression is skyrocketing and i'm too damn impatient. I'm depressed because i don't have a job, and i'm anxious because i know once I have a job I'll be depressed going to work since I can't stand being around other people 8 hours a day. All jobs I've had i've been coming in late several times per month, sometimes i've been hours late to work because of my anxiety the night before , thinking about going to work the next day.

On top of that I have a bunch of different career paths and i can't choose which one i should focus on. they'll all be fulfilling in different ways, and they'll all be harrowing ordeals because hey, it's work!

How do I maintain a level head and patience? I want a job to stop feeling worthless and I want money because my life is meaningless without consumer electronics, my lifelong dream is to be surrounded with computers and screens in my home.

edit: i texted the recruiter and apparently they went ahead with the other applicant. Thanks for notifying me, corporation!


----------

